# Considering Moving to Spain - Looking for a job



## aineley19 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello everyone ,

I'm a U.S. Citizen, currently finishing my Master's degree in Public Administration and considering moving back to Spain. I lived there for about two years over 10 years ago. I have all my family in Madrid and would like to move back. I'm currently looking for a job before moving back. I would appreciate any guidance you can offer me. I speak fluent english and spanish. Attached is my resume.

Thank you!


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow!, Impressive CV, but do you have the right to work in Europe?. Rob


----------



## aineley19 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Rob,

Thank you for replying to my posting. To answer your question, I would need sponsorship... I had residency when I lived there but it expired. Any suggestions?

Thank you,

Yelenia


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yelenia,

Maybe your family could sponser you? Take a look at government websites regarding immigration.

Good luck!


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

aineley19 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Thank you for replying to my posting. To answer your question, I would need sponsorship... I had residency when I lived there but it expired. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Any of your immediate family born in Europe?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

You could always marry a Spanish lady - lol


----------

